# Just had my clutch fluid flushed and bled....results......



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Not much to report here other then the clutch appears to "feel lighter" He showed me the reclaimed fluid in the bottle and it was definitely dirty with some small particulates in the fluid which was interesting. He used 2 quarts of fluid to bleed it so that it was super clear (I asked and paid for it) Fortunately the mechanic also has a Gen 2 M32 as well so he was familiar with the transmission. He recommended to me, to stave off the potential slave cylinder failure to do a complete clutch fluid bleed/flush yearly. Seems excessive, but if it will prevent a big failure later on, I will be more then happy to do it.
> 
> He also said then 1 to 2 shift felt notchy, which it has since the day I bought it. Next step, Amsoil Synchromesh
> 
> Jason


If you switch to syncromesh let us know how it turns out


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Not much to report here other then the clutch appears to "feel lighter" He showed me the reclaimed fluid in the bottle and it was definitely dirty with some small particulates in the fluid which was interesting. He used 2 quarts of fluid to bleed it so that it was super clear (I asked and paid for it) Fortunately the mechanic also has a Gen 2 M32 as well so he was familiar with the transmission. He recommended to me, to stave off the potential slave cylinder failure to do a complete clutch fluid bleed/flush yearly. Seems excessive, but if it will prevent a big failure later on, I will be more then happy to do it.
> 
> He also said then 1 to 2 shift felt notchy, which it has since the day I bought it. Next step, Amsoil Synchromesh
> 
> Jason


Where do you live? 

I live in Michigan and I switched to Amsoil synchromesh and the 1-2 shift is just as notchy as it was before. Its no better in the cold either. I plan on using the heavier Amsoil fluid recommended on this forum. I don't recall what it is but I believe its a 75w-90 weight. Just FYI based off my experience.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the update on that, I ordered the synchromesh a few days ago so I guess I will try that to start. I am north of you in the Toronto Canada area. Overall it has been a very mild winter so far, but yeah, the 1 - 2 shifts are definitely notchy and have been since new. I will let you know if I see any improvement, I am getting it done next weekend. I am just relieved to have the clutch fluid bled to death hoping to stave off the slave cylinder failure....


----------

